# Computer in the shop?



## Suobs (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with protecting or precautions for a desktop computer and monitor used in a woodworking shop or other dusty environment?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

If you are doing it, or planning to do it, I would rig a plastic dust cover of some sort to keep it covered at all times when not in use. Personally, I would not do it at all. The cooling fan will constantly be sucking ambient dust into the machine.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree with Charlie's comment. I periodically take the desktop apart to vacuum the fan and interior and it is always loaded with dust, lint, etc. Putting it in a dusty environment would make this worse.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

There are homemade enclosures with Hepa fiters that people have made for N.C. machines running in woodshops. Google around and I'm sure you could get some plans.


----------



## Suobs (Oct 20, 2010)

What is an N.C. machine?


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

I have my netbook there all the time. Just cover it when I'm not using it. No problem so far.


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

Numeric or Numerically Controlled. Computer controlled equipment basically.


----------



## jmichaeldesign (Oct 12, 2010)

We ran them in our small cnc lab in school and didn't have any issues. All we did was use cheap rubber keyboards, like these http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_018W024011470001P?vName=Computers%20&%20Electronics&cName=Desktops&sName=Accessories&sid=KDx20070926x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=018W024011470001P.

Keep the machine blown out regularly. Should be fine.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

We used them in Animal barns for running the feed systems. THAT enviroment was corrosive as well as dusty.
The rubber keyboard is good idea. Just don't SEAL up the tower, it needs air to cool the inside.
Overheating will cause problems .


----------



## Suobs (Oct 20, 2010)

It looks like there are some inexpensive solutions out there, like:

http://www.computerdust.com/
http://www.dirtbag.biz/covers/tower.html#ordernow


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

This may not be a solution for you but this is what i did. i have a large conduit chase between the house and the garage that i ran when i when i did the power in case i needed to run something else out there. so i leave the pc in the house and chased a vga cable and and a few usb extensions out there. so all thats out there is the a monitor, keyboard, and mouse.


----------



## Suobs (Oct 20, 2010)

Huh! I thought there was some limit on the length of USB and monitor cables (like really short). In my case, the shop is detached and it would be at least 150 feet . . .


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

I use a terminal that displays a running copy of linux. no moving parts, no viruses.


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

USB specification limits the length of a cable between full speed devices to 5 meters (a little under 16 feet 5 inches). For a low speed device the limit is 3 meters (9 feet 10 inches). Unless you start daisy chaining hubs together; then you can max it out at about 88 feet. (This is with a maximum of 5 hubs)

There's a company that makes CPU covers out of a filter material, most run just under $20 that work pretty well with only a minimal temperature increase. Shop Shield


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Builid a box and fit an A/C filter in the back. However, no matter how airtight, there will be dust. Like CharlieM1958, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## bigjoe4265 (May 16, 2010)

For a shop environment I would recommend something like this. I don't have any personal experience with these, but there are other manufacturers that make fanless pc's like this that are typically used in automotive applications.

http://www.stealth.com/littlepc_fanless.htm

Bigjoe


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought about installing an inexpensive desktop computer and monitor in my shop, but decided against it for all the above reasons. Plus, I realized it would not be all that useful for me having a stationary computer in the shop since my main use would be as a reference to something I am working on. Too much walking, and, honestly, I would probably forget what I'd read by the time I got back to my project!

I always carry an iPod in my pocket, however, and my iPad has survived many visits to my shop without any apparent harm. Not yet. For me, the iPad is the perfect shop computer… small, lightweight, no fan to suck up dust, and portable enough that I can take it along with me to the various workstations in my shop. No more printing instructions or references. Great for checking in on LJs, too!! I really should get a screen protector; I'm lucky I haven't slopped glue on it.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I use my laptop in my shop without any dust protection. Periodically I'll blow the dust out of the cooling vents and off the keyboard with compressed air. Been doing this for a few years and so far it still works fine. (Must say that the DVD drive no longer works, so possible the dust has killed it.) I network the laptop with my desktop( in the office) and keep all my important data files on the desktop so if the laptop dies catastrophically all will not be lost.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Interesting thread. I'm considering doing the same thing as well. I seen somewhere someone put one in their shop. The monitor and computer were in a enclosed glass cabinet and it was vented with a outside source with one of those cone shaped air filters for cars. The keyboard and mouse were wireless outside the cabinet. The only time the cabinet was opened was to power it on. I thought that was a good idea.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

at school I have a computer in an office attached to my shop, the door between the two is almost always open. On big dust days I can get quite the layer of dust on everything in the office. Now and then the computer guys will come in to do maintainance on my computer and shake their heads at the dust, but they also told me that they take the computers outside and blow them all out in the summer and mine is only about the 3rd worst.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

My brother used to work at a steel mill where they had all manner of small pc's doing odd jobs throughout the plant. They didn't clean them just used em full of dust (and you can imagine the amount of dust a steel plant produces). There was probably more problems with cleaning them out then just leaving them, something I've noticed from my own experience…

I'd say use them in the shop, wood doesn't conduct electricity so the sawdust isn't going to short anything out. If you are using reasonable dust control you probably won't get a lot of dust in there anyway. My fear would be leaving it in the shop overnight and having the batteries or display freeze solid


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

positive pressure area is the best way to "filter" dust out. Never let it get in there.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I would go with Mary Annes idea of an ipad for the shop (even thou I am a PC guy) and then you can use it to connect to the PC in the house via wireless and access anything on it you need and even surf the web and log on to LJ's from the shop. The ipad has a large enough screen to be able to see what you are looking at without having to scroll around the page like an ipod or even your smart phone that has a very small screen. Also the ipad or some other device in the same size range does not have the requirement for a fan to cool it like even a laptop does. And working as a PC hardware service tech I have had many laptops that were shutting down or doing strange things due to excess heat buildup that I repaired simply my taking them apart and blowing out all the dust,dirt and animal hair that had built up over time and they worked just fine after that.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a small desk in the rear of my shop, where my laptop frequently sits. I keep it closed when not in use. Even though my "Workshop in the Woods" is 100 yards from the house, surprisingly, I can access my wireless router.

Every tool connects to my dust collector, even the dovetail jig. I also have an air cleaner/filter mounted on the ceiling. Keep in mind the fact that if dust is getting in your computer, chances are it is also getting into your lungs.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I have an old laptop that wasn't doing anything.

Bought a (commercially available) vinyl keyboard cover that … WORKS.

It's on the WiFi, and comes in plenty handy.

You can buy old, "low-powered" laptops for next to nothing, these days, if you don't have one around.

For that matter, lower-end NEW ones are pretty cheap.

My neighbor had one with a burned out display unit. Took the hinge off, kept the keyboard (with the CPU and all the guts), and … at auction … bought a flat screen monitor for about $25-which … he mounted at eye level above HIS bench. Very cool, too !

It's GREAT having a computer in the shop. Just great !


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

One of my astronomy gigs is that I build small robotic observatories, chiefly around the west Texas area. If you are familiar with Texas, you'll know that there is no place like west Texas when it comes to heat, dirt, and wind.

I have learned the hard way over the years that standard PCs do not work well in that environment. While not quite like a garage from the wind standpoint, the workshop is still a dusty environment…and heat, as you know, can be terrible in a garage. Cold is not so bothersome, since PCs generate their own heat, enough to keep it warm. But prolonged periods of computer usage in those environments are not advised, even with excess cooling and precautions against dust. CPUs, video cards, and network cards are the top casualties.

One of my best friends is a network engineer, and he confirms that the server failures occur most frequently in non-optimized environments…and my own IT experience has resulted in the same observations.

I have since gone to centralized, rack-mounted servers outside my observatory domes and will be connecting with Digi ConnectPort gateways to the domes, which allow for end-point devices to be controlled without needing the CPU directly present.

For a workshop, unless DC is excellent and heat isn't an issue, then I'd just use a laptop when needed.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I find my computer makes an outstanding dust collector. I vacuum it out every couple of weeks, and wipe the monitor when I can't see the image anymore.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

i use Linux with something called linux terminal server project. In my shop, I use a diskless workstation that boots off my network. No moving parts, no dust problems….


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Like Paul C I have planned (not done it yet) to use a WYSE terminal (sealed) to connect using Windows Remote desktop to control the computer in my office. The keyboard and the screen are a different story… so I am paused in putting it in as I think over actually using a ipad-like (android tablet) to remote control my office computer. That way the keyboard and the screen are all sealed up too.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the RAM, CPU, video board etc… but disks are another story all together. The non moving parts no big deal, just blow them out every couple of weeks with compressed air to keep the heat sinks from jamming up with dust. But things like DVD drives will self destruct in a dusty environment. The diskless Linux install works well. I simply don't mess with it…


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I would not worry about it. I have worked in IT for 12 years and have seen computers in all kind of shops from mechanic to wood and they never die from the dust. Ronco oven 'set it and forget it'.

-AG


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

I am not being argumentative, but i have seen plenty of computers croak or (more often) become unstable from dust in the CPU fans, or the case fan. Too much heat.


----------



## bdjohns1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I deal with PCs that are used in food manufacturing environments, which mean that the equipment sometimes needs to be washdown capable (ie, it can deal with some direct spray from a hose). In a dry environment, I'd built an enclosure for the CPU and the monitor (with a plexiglass window), ventilated with some cheap PC case fans moving the air through good filter material (and cleaned/replaced regularly). I'd get a sealed keyboard/mouse (can be found online for not too much) - they're usually made of silicone and can be washed to remove dust.

That would work with a laptop too - just have the USB keyboard/mouse outside the enclosure.


----------



## stoneroom (Jan 30, 2011)

In my experience there are three scenarios to consider. The first is the inexpensive computer that is pretty much a throw away device and you don't care too much if the dust/debris kills it. Depending on what you want the computer to provide you this could be a viable option but I would make sure that you keep any files on a thumb drive or the like for when the computer does die. Actually you should always keep a backup copy of all your files, plans, etc because even the best computers sometimes die unexpectedly. The second scenario is to enclose the computer with either a soft cover or hard enclosure. In the case of the soft cover it is just a barrier towards most dust. In the case of a hard enclosure like those made by dustshield or clean-aire, the enclosure shields the PC and a fan/filter setup provide the necessary airflow to prevent the PC from overheating. The thirst and last scenario is to purchase computer specifically designed for dusty environments. These systems have built in filters and rubber gaskets/covers for openings. They are very expensive but built like tanks.

It all comes down to what you want the shop PC to do for you. High end systems to run specialized machinery are usually make the throw away option undesirable. Low end systems, especially used ones, can be had for 1/2 the cost of an enclosure and are fine for web browsing, posting on LJ and the like but don't expect them to last a long time.

Within the computer itself there are fans that keep it cool and moving parts in power supplies, disk drives and CD/DVD drives. Those are the most susceptible to damage from dust and debris. Even non-moving components can be damaged when dust accumulates on them, insulating them from heat loss and pushing their operating temperatures above normal. The two main dangers that you want to protect the shop computer from are dust and static discharge/EMI from motors.

And as a last thought to consider, when blowing out a computer be careful not to use too much PSI (as too strong a stream of air can damage components), make sure there is no moisture/oil in the air you are spraying and also you should use a pencil to block any fans from moving while you blow them out to prevent damage to them.

And if that's not too much information I can go on and on 

Good luck


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

I would have a cabinet for it if it stays there overnight. Keep it as far as possible from dusty areas. Covering it while is working is not a good idea as it can get overheated. I keep it with me without any problems so far. One thing that came to my attention lately was to be careful from static shocks from the DC ,because it could burn it out, so grounding is a good protection.
Steli


----------



## Gpaw (Jan 16, 2011)

if you would like to go nuts build a cover like a blasting cabinet w\ gloves. I told you its nuts but it [wood] work. lol


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I am typing this on my shop computer. It is a desktop, and sits in my shop office. It runs 24/7 almost never gets shut down. Every couple of months, I take the cover off, and take it outside, and blow it out with compressed air from the compressor that powers my nailers. I have some dust that comes into my office area, and it just dose not seem to hurt it between blow-outs.


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

No problem using it in the shop.

Best advise, understand your enviroment.

Dusty=protect it and clean it. Simple.

Likely reason some are against it, 
Not fully grasping maintenance.
Not having more than one computer.


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

That looks like a I POD in the picture. OR I Phone.


----------

